# Buying guide - Audi TT MK2 3.2 - What to look for?



## Aero.Racer (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm looking at a 2008 3.2L TT (Manual) with 70,000 miles (switching from a 2010 GTI MK6). Two questions:

What major maintenance should be performed, or will need performed on these cars? 

What are the common problems (i.e. list of parts that break often or should be replaced ASAP)?

I searched for a few hours, and I cannot find this info for a 3.2L on this forum or on google. Seems like all of the buyers guides complain about run-flat tires & cargo space, versus mentioning maintenance.  

I appreciate the help!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.thettshop.com/servicing_mk2_4wd.asp

I have a 3.2 with under 90 000 km!

Nothing major as poped up, just regular maintenance! 
Beside the windows motor or actuator! both ware out under 6 month of each other last year, but We have harsh winter here in Quebec, might not have helped them!!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

- Coilpacks tend to go bad and may need changing
- Coolant Temp Sensors fail
- Ensure you can shift into and out of all gears smoothly at various speeds
- Talk to seller to get an idea of possible electrical issues over the previous life. You want to avoid an Audi that has a history of electical problems.
- If the car is stock, then do all visual checks for leaks on CVs, trans, coolant hoses etc.
- Once you get the car, its a good idea to change Haldex fluild, rear diff fluid, engine oil and trans fluid; also bleed the brakes and clutch

Other than that, these cars are quite reliable from a mechanical perspective and a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## Aero.Racer (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! 

The carfax mentions "instrument panel repaired" and some other odd things. Looks like this car has a strange past.


----------



## iBalushi (Jul 16, 2012)

Bought a '08 TT 2.0T last December.
Was sitting in a (Premium) Used Car Lot for 1.5 years after being used as company car.


After an oil change I have no regrets 

Hopefully a full service within the next few weeks.
: New Tires
: Wiper Blades
: CAM Belt
: CAM Follower (Just in case)
: Oil Change + Filter
: Pollen (Air?) Filter
: Other Major Service checks..


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Aero.Racer said:


> The carfax mentions "instrument panel repaired" and some other odd things. Looks like this car has a strange past.


Sounds like electrical problems. Can you post up the other list of questionable items?


----------



## Aero.Racer (Jan 9, 2013)

pal said:


> Sounds like electrical problems. Can you post up the other list of questionable items?


34K: Windshield replaced

44K:Front bumper fascia replaced & Horn replaced

55K:
Console repaired
Headlight(s) replaced
Front turn signal/parking bulb(s) replaced
Front license plate bracket installed/replaced
Cowl/firewall panel resealed
Instrument panel repaired


Looks like a string of small accidents that weren't reported, but I wouldn't expect the Instrument Panel & Console to need replaced.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Seems like it was in an accident and the PO fixed it out of pocket. If the work was done right no big deal really. 

I just picked up a 08 3.2TT myself with 59k on it. Im in the process of doing the trans fulid, brakes, brake fluid, plugs ect lots of standard stuff. This is basically a 2008 R32 with a manual transmission and a little less weight. The 3.2 VR is super reliable if you keep up with it and really an awesome engine. :thumbup: I missed my 08 R32 so much I could not pass on the opportunity to get this TT when I saw it. haha


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Great choice! No problems on this end!!


----------

